# Paypal transactions



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I use a prepaid debit card for online purchases. If a hacker somehow gains access to it, the only money they will get is what has been uploaded to the card. There is no credit line.

I recently sold something on eBay for the first time. I've used paypal in the past to pay using the prepaid debit card. It appears that I can't transfer money from the paypal account to my debit card. I don't want to link a checking account to the internet. I don't want paypal's debit card.

Is my only money withdrawal option requesting a check?


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

yea looks that way, unless you want to buy things online with it.


----------



## Bountiful Ranch (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes and it would cost you. I have a checking account with a few bucks in it that I use with Paypal on line. When I have built up some money from my sales off my website, (pretty much everyone pays me through paypal) I then transfer that to that checking account. I can then transfer that to my personal account that I do not want on the internet. When you transfer money from PAYPAL to a bank, you do not pay any fees from the transfer as you will have to do.


----------



## Junkmanme (Dec 16, 2006)

I think that PayPal's debit card is the way to go. I use it.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Me too. I use mine all the time!
_And_ I get cash back for using it. Can't be beat.


----------

